# How sharp is sharp on fleshing knifes??



## Lovells (Dec 16, 2009)

At the Otisville sale I was humbled as I saw alot of well put fur. I been wondering about my fleshing knife?? Is it too dull sometimes, or worse yet, to sharp on thinner skins. This last beaver I had seemed way to hard to flesh out the face. Maybe I losing my touch :yikes:. My technique is sound and I did ok at the sale. Justing wondering how other trappers tackle the knife's edge problem??


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

I use a Sheffield Knife and a Necker 700. Both are sharp but the Sheffield can be used to shave with. What type of knife are you using?

Griff


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

I have a Necker 600. It is fairly sharp (on the sharp side, obviously) But, I would almost like it sharper ... at least until I come across a scarred up beaver. I may buy a Necker 700 next year and keep it a little sharper and use that for beaver.

On the beaver faces ... I don't even touch them with a fleshing knife. I will typically touch them up a little, ocnce on the board, with my beaver skinner ... but I only remove the very heavy stuff. I don't know ... maybe I should clean them up a bit better, but I don't think it has ever hurt me price wise.


----------



## SJC (Sep 3, 2002)

I use a Necker 600 and keep the sharp side shaving sharp. After every **** and twice on a big beaver I touch it up with the back of my knife blade. Just a few swipes does it. Keep doing that and you will never have to stone it. If its already dull, work it into shape with a stone and maintain it with the knife back. Just be careful when you stone it to stay with the same angle that the knife came with. Also, when you have finished, rub your stone across the back (flat) side of your knife to straighten out any small burr you may have made. 
As far as being too sharp, I don't think thats possible as long as the angle is right. Use you dull side to push all the easy stuff off and the sharp side to get the meat and grisle. Also, use the sharp side to start **** up by the head, then switch over to the dull to push it all off. Don't worry after a few hundred critters you will get good at it.


----------



## Lovells (Dec 16, 2009)

Griffondog- I have been using an older Pickard fleshing knife, Given to me by an old Trapper friend (my Mentor). I Used it for the last year, seemed ok but this was my first auction. I learned alot. Thanks to everyone, picked up some nice tips. I Know I can do better fleshing.

Mister Ed- Beaver skinner?? do you mean the round edge blade knife?? If so I quess I never really tried that, but will I have 2 more beaver in the freezer I want to tackle before the last sale. I will give it a try.

SJC-"Dont worry after a few hundred critter you will get goodat it." :yikes::SHOCKED: I hope I can learn faster than that :lol: 

I will definitely upgrading the knife asap as I make enough $$ from trapping:lol::lol:.
I'm going to work on putting a better edge on the knife. This is probably my problem. Thanks to everyone for your input. 

Sorry, I didnt get a chance to meet more people during the Otisville sale. Like to place names with the faces. I'm looking forward towards the Evart convention. Minus the wind and rain. :evil:


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

Yep, I believe we are talking the same knife. I use the beaver knife to do the bulk of my skinning ... beaver or not. It is also good to use for touch ups once a critter is on a board ... be it beaver, ****, fox, etc.

Like I said above, I only take off the *HEAVY* stuff off the face. Some hides, I may not even touch the face ... just depends on how much I left on skinning.

I have some to put up next week (think I have 3 left in the freezer) ... maybe I'll take some pics on how I flesh and board them. I was gonna do that last year, but was traveling too much.


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)

I was just talking with Kurt in PMs about knives. 

I have never got the hang of a fleshing knife on a beam. I bought a cheep knife when I started and ruined to many beaver pelts to keep trying to learn. I then made it sharper with a file but still either could not remove flesh or made holes trying. Finally I gave up and sold green.

Last year I decided to teach myself to clean skin. Never seen it done but I heard from the old timers that the only way. So I bought some beaver knives and took out a small beaver and in an hour had it on a board finished. I was pleased with myself so I did another small beaver. One hour and it was on the board. Then I took out a Super Blanket and 4 hours latter I had it on the board. Man my back was killing me. :lol: I still would rather clean skin then put holes in with the knife and I am getting faster but if I could just flesh a little it would speed me up a lot.


----------



## Lovells (Dec 16, 2009)

Bow Hunter Brandon- 

I have of heard of clean skinning of beaver, but yet to run into someone who has done it. Wished you lived closer I who love to see it done. Hint, Hint,   someone will demo one at the big convention at Evart this year.
I have heard of an old time trapper around the Graying area who clean skins right on the bank under 20-30 minutes. I have yet to run into him. I have not gotten a Blanket size beaver yet, I trap mostly the creeks and rivers, I guess fighting the current keeps them fit and trim. :lol: Sometime this week I'm going to search Youtube and see if there's a clean skinning demo listed on the site.

Mister ED- Yeah!! the beaver knife is a great tool. I use my also on other hides, the knife is very versatile. I learned alot from the DVD Practical Fur Handling by T&M outdoors. The guy who is doing the skinning and fleshing is Tom Osborne. It really help me cut down my learning curve. I learned to use the beaver knife alot from that DVD. I also know I have alot to learn yet too. I want to thank everyone again for their input.


----------

